# My Male German blue rams.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone I thought I would share a few neat pics. I have had 3 generations of German blue rams, and every time I have Kept one male. Here are the pics from 1st generation to the 3rd generation so far.

1st









2nd









3rd

























I hope you enjoyed the pics .


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

Very colourful fish!!


----------



## Tracey (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Could you share more info about your tank and success with this fish. I have tried to keep a blue ram twice and both died, not sure why.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely! I can't keep these fish either! D:


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Tracey said:


> Beautiful. Could you share more info about your tank and success with this fish. I have tried to keep a blue ram twice and both died, not sure why.


Sure! I have been breeding them for a few years, not heavily or anything just for my personal use mostly.

They have been kept in 20gals, and 10 gals always planted and well established. (0,0,0) are usually the params.

I feed them bloodworms and brineshrimp 3 times a week along with NLS pellets every day. And i also keep these fish with tetras of some sort so they are not so stressed.

I have had two males live full life spans of 2 and a half to 3 years each.

I never vacuumed the substrate and I have had a sponge filter in the tank i haven't cleaned for 5 months. I do water changes once a month on it also.

If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask .

Thanks guys!  It's unfortunate you couldn't keep this species!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Kelly, how come the 3rd generation is more goldish? You mixed them with gold rams?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

You should get a blue female and see how that goes..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

george said:


> Kelly, how come the 3rd generation is more goldish? You mixed them with gold rams?


Hey George, I have just been breeding my German blue males with different German blue females for a while. I noticed that too, perhaps there was a tad bit of gold in one of them.. Now I am breeding my German blue male with a Electric blue female, cant wait to see their fry!

Lol, yeah perhaps I should Stephen. I actually just got a Electric blue female with you last week lol. Wonder how you knew.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

New pic of my Male, His front dorsal spike got nipped by one of the females : / lol. Still looks good though!


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

Amazing pics..very nice, love the GBR's. Got a few from Big Als the other day...unfortunaelty don't have any room to breed them. Hopefully soon  really nics pics. thanx for sharing.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Great pics!

I wanted to try but I'm still hesitant, just a quick question, how about your ph parameter? they require acidic right? 6 - 6.5, here in Toronto we have ph 8.0. I believe they are too sensitive fish.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Great looking fish, I have been trying to breed mine, however mine always eat the eggs 

What is the PH of the tank?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> New pic of my Male, His front dorsal spike got nipped by one of the females : / lol. Still looks good though!


I think I would blame that peapuffer before I blamed the female.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have bred rams in ph 8.0. As long as they like the conditions, they will breed. I think the PH will influence the ratio of m/f. Or I think that is what I read.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

destructo said:


> Great looking fish, I have been trying to breed mine, however mine always eat the eggs
> 
> What is the PH of the tank?


Hey there, My ph sits around 7.2-7.6. I also remove the eggs and put a methlyene blue solution in to keep them from getting fungi.

Thanks for all the great comments guys .


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Stephen said:


> I think I would blame that peapuffer before I blamed the female.


Ahh this was in my 180 gallon though. Pea puffer is with my discus fry, he eats snails and the BBS lol. Hasn't harmed anyone at all. But would have been possible if he was skinny. Thats when I find they fin nip.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

New photo. Dorsal spikes were nipped and probably will never grow to be as long as they once were. But his fry are worth it .

Here he is now. He looks so much better in sunlight, this photo doesn't do him justice like his last photo did on the first page.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I love these little guys, I have a pair in a 29g (got them at BA -Oak back in Feb), with guppies(for the time being), neons, cory, and 1 featherfin catfish. My kids aren't shy at all they come to the front of the tank whenever I go near it. They have so much character...and awesome colour most of the time. I have been toying with setting up a dirt planted tank closer to their natural environment. Been time consuming doing the research, with some contradiction. I also have to be good (too many tanks already) before I can set this one up.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree! They are very cool and interesting fish, my favorite i have to say. A dirt setup could be interesting, I have thought of that too but i find i wouldn't be able to maintain it since i prefer the breeding side of keeping aquariums. I mean, my tanks are planted and look good but I cant freak out about a type of algae and fix it vs the health of my fish. Plus I find it to be frusturating lol, so I embrace the algae . Keeps my tanks healthy haha.


----------

